# Olay Definity Eye Cream -corrects dark circles



## kristinawolf (Oct 25, 2007)

Let me first say that it WORKS! I read about it in the Allure "beauty breakthroughs", and I admit that I was hesitant to pay $23 (found the best price at Tar-ghay) for a drugstore brand. I am, after all, intensely devoted to Kinerase. So I wanted to try it for it's color-cancelling mica- and it truly does work. I am amazed. So this post is for two things:

1) to spread the good news about a cool product

2) to see if any of you have tried it. If so, how are you using it during the day? I used it pre-concealer today, and found that I needed much less undereye concealer than usual. I wonder if a light tap of it on top of concealer would work? Any thoughts?

I just can't get over an undereye circle cream actually does what it claims. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2007)

interesting! thanks for sharing. i'm gonna check it out.


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 27, 2007)

I haven't tried this, but I know Olay has a lot of great products!


----------



## pure25honey (Oct 27, 2007)

wow I think I'll try it cause I hate my under eye circles


----------



## farris2 (Oct 28, 2007)

glad its workin for ya!


----------



## noey1219 (Dec 31, 2007)

i've looked at olay eye products before and am wondering if the one you're refering to is the 'illuminating' product? cuz i want to make sure i buy the one you like!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 31, 2007)

Great...another cream to add to the list of ones I want to try! I need to use up the 6 other ones I have! I'm a bit obsessed with eye creams..lol.


----------



## kristinawolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Noey- Yes, it says "eye illuminator." It has a dna-strand kind of swirl of the mica inside a clear gel.

Kathy- use up a product??? lol- I can probably count on two hands how many products I've ever used up. I love trying the new stuff too much! It is quite the badge of honor for the things I do use up and re-purchase, though. (Kinerase!!!)

-Kristina


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 1, 2008)

It didnt work for me




I used it for a long time too. I just stick to my concealer.


----------



## speedy (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, I'm going to have to check this out.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 3, 2008)

Great! Thnx for sharing!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jan 6, 2008)

I wanna try this too


----------



## wvteacher (Jan 8, 2008)

I've looked at this and thought about getting it. Might have to try it now.


----------



## sarahh4ever (Jan 16, 2008)

my eye are so dark.

is there any home remedies?


----------



## Maysie (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for the post! I love Oil of Olay skin care


----------



## Wicked-W (Jan 16, 2008)

Raw Potatoes slices left on for 10 minutes, also kiwi left on for the same amount of time. And the Dear old stand by Tea bags left for the same amount of time


----------

